
Why does Google still push Dart? - bloomca
https://events.dartlang.org/2016/summit/
======
bloomca
I personally completely miss the point. Initially it was the idea to intoduce
Dart VM to the Chrome, and because it would be superior, all vendors would
implement it. As we all know, only Dartium exists, and there are no plans to
move it even to Chrome. Compiled code itself is not so wonderful, it's quite
close to JS itself. Also, the JS itself is in transpiled era now, and
therefore can get new features (which are adopted by possible community) very
quickly – and also they favour TypeScript, which solves some pain which was
initially solved by Dart.

Community is small, there are not so much libraries, and story of production
success are hard to find. Compare with ClojureScript, for instance.

You might say that it is a general purpose language, and they target different
things (like mobiles, raspberries), but still, look at the summit program, it
is all about web, and other directions seem to be like a pet-projects things.

Am I missing any point?

~~~
fiedzia
> Am I missing any point?

A few:

1\. The production success stories are good - within google, and that's
probably important factor here. 2\. Dart is indeed transpiled to js, like many
alternatives. Its no worse than any of them, however... 3\. It is owned by
google. This allows it to ensure that it does well all the things google
needs: being better than js, having better stdlib, being integrated with
google frameworks and work on platforms google needs to support.

So you could in theory pick another existing language and do the same thing
with it. And each of them would have some problems - either it wouldn't do
something, or would do in a way that doesn't align with google needs or is
developed by someone who has different priorities. So having your own does
have benefits (at least for Google).

~~~
ti994a
Dart team member here - Also, have you checked out
[http://flutter.io](http://flutter.io) ? I'm personally pretty compelled (and
have been for a long time) by being able to share code/tools/etc between web
and native mobile. The quality of the dev experience in flutter is pretty
amazing (check out Eric Seidel's video from day 2 of the Dart Dev Summit [just
concluded], and the web experience with the Dart dev compiler is pretty neat,
too.

~~~
bloomca
Oh, that's cool, thank you for your response.

I've taken a look on the Flutter, but it seems (through a glance) that it is
another React-Native (or take Xamarin). So, this is not the first solution to
share code between web and mobile. React-Native, though, is not the best for
Android, and this framework should be awesome for it, thanks for the same
company.

But the main question for me personally – experienced JS developer, looking
into possibilities to write more better browser code, why should I consider
Dart instead of TypeScript, or ClojureScript, or Elm? I am really curious
about this question!

